# New Reels



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

has anyone seen this years line of reels put out by Daiwa?? these things are sweeeeeet!!! super low profile and light. i had to get a couple over the weekend.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Are they the 200.00 ones? if so i was looking at the one with a twitchin switch and loved it.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah, thats the TD Viento. that this is so cool. the others are the TD Fuego and TD Sol. I picked up one of each. i think im hooked for life. lol i played with one of the TD Z series and man, those things are sweettt....im gonna have to get me one of those next.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

I was looking at the sol, but decided to get a Quantum Energy PTi. But the sol does look/sound nice.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

hey let me know how the td sol and td feugo are because i wanted to get on but couldn't see spending that much money on one when i already like my Quantum energy pti


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Is it that hard to twitch your rod?? Seems like a gimic to me. Just another part to break on the reel.


----------



## Jason6644 (Mar 14, 2005)

All i use is Diawa. Being a college student i can't afford a couple 200.00 ones, but i bought one of the advantages on a combo for 79.99 last summer, not knowing that they sold for 99.99 separate. and liked it so much i bought another over my winter break and caught that one on sale for 69.99. and then bought a diawa rod for 50% off just two weekends ago for $30 dollars. All were bought at BPS.

J


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Daiwa.................cool


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I have a Team Daiwa Viento and love it! Very smooth reel and I do like the twitchin bar. I'd buy another but will hold off until I see how well this one holds up.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i def. like the twitchin bar, seems like a gimich but is a very precise tool


----------



## ka4iqd (Mar 18, 2006)

I got one of the fuego left handers a couple of weeks ago. Only had it out a few times because of the weather but seems pretty nice. Would certainly buy another one.


----------



## hazmat247 (Mar 1, 2006)

Diawa definately makes good reels. I shop at Cabela's and their brand "Prodigy" is made by Diawa and my dad swears by it. My 2 favorite I own are Pflueger President and Quantum Catalyst PTi.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

gonefishing8807 said:


> hey let me know how the td sol and td feugo are because i wanted to get on but couldn't see spending that much money on one when i already like my Quantum energy pti



i use the sol just for crankin. its a lower gear ratio than the fuego, but i love them both. they might be lighter than air! lol


----------

